# Brook Street, Derby, November `08



## goodeavens (Nov 15, 2008)

I grew up in the west end of Derby, a large part of which was knocked down and redeveloped in the late sixties and early seventies, including our first house on Clover Street. Exploring the empty "old houses" pre-demolition, was big fun and gave me an early introduction to urban exploration. Recently two of the remaining properties from the old west end, on Brook Street, have gone up for sale, being described by the estate agents as a "Unique Development Oppurtunity" , offers around £200,000 
























There is a "MAYPOLE" next door though


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 15, 2008)

£200,000!!!!!  Blimey! 
Love the pic of the pigeon peering in.


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 15, 2008)

I don`t think the pigeon can believe the asking price either


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 15, 2008)

concretegarden said:


> I don`t think the pigeon can believe the asking price either


----------



## The_Revolution (Nov 15, 2008)

£200K; does that include the pub next door!

Very much a case of the land being worth more than the building on it. Could easy get another block of flats on there, rent it out to students, Ka-ching


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 15, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> £200K; does that include the pub next door!
> 
> Very much a case of the land being worth more than the building on it. Could easy get another block of flats on there, rent it out to students, Ka-ching



Pub, maybe not, this is how they`re selling it


----------



## thompski (Nov 15, 2008)

Not seen that proposal before, mind you I don't really pay much attention to non-city centre developments 

As the Revolution said - its a desirable area so bound to attract nice sums for land.


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 16, 2008)

Well there's so many of those there's not enough time to look into the more outlying proposals as well is there? 

Been past this countless times but it'd never quite percolated that it was actually for sale. And for silly money too!
Personally I'd rather save my money until another swimming baths comes around


----------



## thompski (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been involved in several consultations for Derby Cityscape/City Council so I have to try and keep informed on the subject.


----------



## Ros Sheppard (Nov 25, 2008)

I also grew up in clover street (no 32) , what number did you live at?


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 25, 2008)

Ros Sheppard said:


> I also grew up in clover street (no 32) , what number did you live at?



Hello Ros, nice to be in touch again. I was your neighbour, we lived at no 30. I was the annoying little lad next door  Paul


----------

